# heartfelt beads



## dncorneliu (Jun 7, 2014)

Hy fellas,
do you know a different place to buy HEARTFELT BEADS , because i have more than a week since i try to contact via email or phone , HEARTFELT INDUSTRIES, but nobody answer . I really think they are out of business.
Thank you


----------



## JCubed (Mar 5, 2014)

They aren't out of business. He's just been a little slower lately.

Did you place an order, or just trying to contact him?

My order a few weeks back took about a week to go from paying to receiving the tracking in an email.


----------



## dncorneliu (Jun 7, 2014)

Just trying to contact him. I cant place an order with somebody that dont answer on emails or on the phone..do you know somebody else ?


----------



## streetz166 (May 20, 2014)

dncorneliu said:


> Hy fellas,
> do you know a different place to buy HEARTFELT BEADS , because i have more than a week since i try to contact via email or phone , HEARTFELT INDUSTRIES, but nobody answer . I really think they are out of business.
> Thank you


I've actually had a similar experience as you. I've been literally trying to contact them for nearly 6 months. I've sent emails, left messages and nothing. Not the best customer service.


----------



## dncorneliu (Jun 7, 2014)

did you find somebody else ?


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

I got my HFB yesterday. Shipping was very quick. It came the same week as ordered. I'm very pleased with their speed.


----------



## JCubed (Mar 5, 2014)

I do not know of anyone else that carries HF beads.

When I order from him, I use his website.

Haven't had a problem yet.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

dncorneliu said:


> Hy fellas,
> do you know a different place to buy HEARTFELT BEADS , because i have more than a week since i try to contact via email or phone , HEARTFELT INDUSTRIES, but nobody answer . I really think they are out of business.
> Thank you


Be patient....all is good..really!...well worth the wait
And perhaps the mods can more this thread


----------



## dncorneliu (Jun 7, 2014)

somebody know if they ship to europe ?


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

I could be mistaken but I believe he is a one man show and probably not a lot of time for chit chat. Not that its right, but its hard to run a business by yourself.


----------



## Nature (Jul 30, 2012)

Maybe on vacation? This was on the header of the website:


> Heartfelt Industries will be closed from June 11th until June 20th.
> 
> During the time we are closed we will be offering a 15% discount on all products store wide. We will ship orders as soon as possible when we re-open.





dncorneliu said:


> somebody know if they ship to europe ?


I would say likely, as prices are also given in EU.


----------



## Cigars&GTRs (Jul 21, 2013)

I placed an order online Sunday night and it shipped Monday morning, I even have a confirmation from USPS that it is in transit. Dont bother with phoning or emailing, just place the order online 

Also, they ship internationally (I live in Canada) and they have prices in Euros so they should ship to Europe as well


----------



## jcazz (Apr 2, 2011)

The last order of HFB I placed was pretty quick, but little communication. I placed my order on 4/28 and received an automated email with my order details. I didn't receive any other communication, but about a week later a pound of beads showed up in the mailbox.


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

Moving this to cigar accessory discussion


----------



## Lrbergin (Jun 14, 2012)

If you don't want to buy from him, HCM beads are as good if not better.


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

HF Beads are awesome! Order with confidence. Just use the website.


----------



## apollo (Jan 11, 2014)

If you want first class customer service, order Boveda packs and chat with their staff about your questions/needs. There is no better service and responsiveness to customers in the industry.


----------



## jp1979 (Sep 12, 2013)

Mine turned brown and started to stink after a year so I switched to Boveda packs


----------



## demuths1770 (Jan 2, 2014)

apollo said:


> If you want first class customer service, order Boveda packs and chat with their staff about your questions/needs. There is no better service and responsiveness to customers in the industry.


boveda is also a massive company and should have that great customer service. heartfelt im sure is a one man operation and im sure running a small business like this is no easy task at all. but when you have great reviews on forums like this and a long history of great shipping and reviews and happy customers customer service is not really needed, but both have a great product


----------



## apollo (Jan 11, 2014)

demuths1770 said:


> boveda is also a massive company and should have that great customer service. heartfelt im sure is a one man operation and im sure running a small business like this is no easy task at all. but when you have great reviews on forums like this and a long history of great shipping and reviews and happy customers customer service is not really needed, but both have a great product


Boveda has SIX people working in their office, with one dedicated to customer service. They are hardly massive.


----------



## demuths1770 (Jan 2, 2014)

by massive i mean compared to heartfelt. they are not for sale in stores and im sure he also has a day job as well on top of heartfelt.


----------



## zoey (Nov 17, 2013)

Just order online. Why do you need to get an email response? What questions do you have?

Heartfelt beads rock!


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

One thing to note is that if you are thinking about buying them you should do it while he is on vacation, as that is the only time he discounts his product for the inconvenience of not your getting your order right away.


----------



## demuths1770 (Jan 2, 2014)

MDSPHOTO said:


> One thing to note is that if you are thinking about buying them you should do it while he is on vacation, as that is the only time he discounts his product for the inconvenience of not your getting your order right away.


hmmmmm good to know. now the only question is when is he going on vacation lol

edit- nvm i see he started vacation today


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

dncorneliu said:


> Just trying to contact him. I cant place an order with somebody that dont answer on emails or on the phone..do you know somebody else ?


Why not? David is a true gentleman and a good botl. He was once very active here and could not have been more gracious, or generous. After his wife passed, David pretty much stopped communicating with the outside world, but has kept the business running smoothly. There is no other place to buy his beads and everything possible to say about them has been said a million times on this forum and many others. They are simply - THAT GOOD - and do everything they say they do.

As far as turning "brown and stinking" that's normal for any media. Anything that lays among cigars for a long period of time is going to absorb their oils; color and odor. It in no way compromises their function, however.


----------



## Rook83 (Apr 8, 2013)

Herf N Turf said:


> Why not? David is a true gentleman and a good botl. He was once very active here and could not have been more gracious, or generous. After his wife passed, David pretty much stopped communicating with the outside world, but has kept the business running smoothly. There is no other place to buy his beads and everything possible to say about them has been said a million times on this forum and many others. They are simply - THAT GOOD - and do everything they say they do.
> 
> As far as turning "brown and stinking" that's normal for any media. Anything that lays among cigars for a long period of time is going to absorb their oils; color and odor. It in no way compromises their function, however.


Didn't know his wife passed...thats really sad to hear...and to add on top of your praise...he sells a great product and has always been polite and courteous...


----------



## LGHT (Oct 12, 2009)

jp1979 said:


> Mine turned brown and started to stink after a year so I switched to Boveda packs


Probably because your doing it wrong. I've had mine almost 8 years now and they work perfectly...


----------



## Whiskey (May 6, 2014)

I have ordered there 3 times with 0 problems but I have never needed to email or speak with him by phone. I just order online and get it in about a week or less. They keep my humis rock solid at 65%.


----------



## jp1979 (Sep 12, 2013)

LGHT said:


> Probably because your doing it wrong. I've had mine almost 8 years now and they work perfectly...


I have an active humidity cabinet now so it doesn't matter. They did still work they just turned brown and had a chemical smell. Switched to KL from the bovedas before the cabinet


----------



## LGHT (Oct 12, 2009)

jp1979 said:


> I have an active humidity cabinet now so it doesn't matter. They did still work they just turned brown and had a chemical smell. Switched to KL from the bovedas before the cabinet


Good to know you found something that works. Beds can be a little complicated with the whole adding water and are not for everyone..


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

jp1979 said:


> I have an active humidity cabinet now so it doesn't matter. They did still work they just turned brown and had a chemical smell. Switched to KL from the bovedas before the cabinet


They can only smell of what's available to absorb in the humidor. Silica is inherently odorless, as are mineral salts. Those are the only two components. Dyes on wrapper leaves, ammonia released by fermentation and again, the oils evaporating off the cigar can and do result in a slightly "chemical-ish" smell, but this won't harm the cigars the beads are minding.


----------



## jp1979 (Sep 12, 2013)

Herf N Turf said:


> They can only smell of what's available to absorb in the humidor. Silica is inherently odorless, as are mineral salts. Those are the only two components. Dyes on wrapper leaves, ammonia released by fermentation and again, the oils evaporating off the cigar can and do result in a slightly "chemical-ish" smell, but this won't harm the cigars the beads are minding.


It freaked me out so I pitched them


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

jp1979 said:


> It freaked me out so I pitched them


Dude, if I had thruppence for every mistake I've made in this journey, I'd be typing this from my own Caribbean island and sending my Gulfstream to pick you up for a herf.


----------



## dncorneliu (Jun 7, 2014)

zoey said:


> Just order online. Why do you need to get an email response? What questions do you have?
> 
> Heartfelt beads rock!


I leave in Europe ! So how do i know if he ships here ? Its good to run your own business by yourself but when you handle it right ! I called them for two weeks almoust every day and send them a few email just asking if they ship to Europe! Just called them and listen the voicemail cost me enough to make me stay away from them. So i ordered Boveda. And they answered to my email in a few minutes !!


----------



## jp1979 (Sep 12, 2013)

He is on vacation


----------



## Joe Bonzo (Dec 20, 2013)

I e-mailed him about getting a humidity sheet a couple months ago and he got right back to me. Quick, courteous, and I placed my order and it shipped right away. Not saying something hasn't changed since then, but I had a great experience with Heartfelt Industries.


----------



## demuths1770 (Jan 2, 2014)

Im gonna say yes considering his prices are listed in euros and when you go to check out you can select countries in Europe like Germany


----------



## metinemre (Jul 26, 2014)

I purchased beads from them once before i switched to Boveda packs, shipped in few days and received in a week no complaints.


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

He ships to the troops overseas all the time.


----------



## kjmahoney85 (Jul 14, 2014)

I've purchased from heartfelt directly and had no issues. Quick shipping and a good product!


----------



## kcviper (Mar 15, 2014)

I have never had any problems with ordering and getting the HF beads. However, I have called and emailed without ever getting a response. If not for the reputation of this vendor on this board, I would not continue ordering from someone who does not communicate well with customers.......


----------

